# Sharpe book series



## fusilier955 (11 Oct 2003)

i am interested in reading the sharpe book series, but i want to do that in cronological order.  what was the first book called?


----------



## Marti (11 Oct 2003)

Sharpe‘s Tiger


----------



## fusilier955 (11 Oct 2003)

thank you, much appreciated!


----------



## Danjanou (12 Oct 2003)

FYI all of them are being reviewed (in chronological order) over in the military authors forum.


----------



## Marti (13 Oct 2003)

If you‘re really trying to stick to the chronology, there‘s a few new additions that have come out in that past two years that don‘t appear on most of the lists I‘ve seen. For the most up to date list of Sharpe novels you can go to  Bernard Cornwell‘s website.


----------

